# NW CT NEMBA on Fox CT News



## WoodCore (Apr 28, 2015)

Bvibert, Rueler and I made the Fox CT news last night. A short story on our NEMBA chapter and the exciting things happening in the Connecticut woods. 


http://foxct.com/2015/04/27/mountain-biking-enthusiasts-jump-for-the-start-of-the-season/


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome.   Up in ME the riding has started up...Still some wet spots, but getting better by the minute.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2015)

That was fun! First time I've been on TV, I think.


----------



## Domeskier (May 7, 2015)

Nice piece.  Somewhat unfortunate acronym.


----------



## ironhippy (May 13, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Nice piece.  Somewhat unfortunate acronym.



Agreed, at first glance it appears to a different group altogether.


----------

